# What human products do you use on your horse?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Eh, I wouldn't use furniture polish as a detangler. :shock:

You can buy plenty of inexpensive ethnic hair care products that don't have all the chemicals that furniture polish does.

Generic Metamucil instead of Sand Clear. Both have the same active ingredient; psyllium fiber.

Cheap disposable diapers are great for wrapping wounds and poultices.

A mixture of 4 ounces of bleach, 4 ounces of generic Listerine, and 8 ounces of water to combat scratches or any other type of fungus.

Dilute bleach in water to combat thrush.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Eh, I wouldn't use furniture polish as a detangler. :shock:
> 
> You can buy plenty of inexpensive ethnic hair care products that don't have all the chemicals that furniture polish does.
> 
> ...



Furniture polish works perfectly fine and does not damage his tail, 95% of pro show rider use it over here


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll stick with the ethnic hair care products. At least they're manufactured to be used on hair. I'd be a little concerned that the chemicals in the furniture polish are being absorbed into the animal's skin.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

It doesn't touch is skin, over here 'ethnic' hair products are more expensive than anything else!


----------



## BarrelRaceing (Aug 29, 2011)

I use BLUE dawn dish soap to wash my horse it works great to detangle a mane and tale but leaves a shinny shimmering coat.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Buzzby said:


> It doesn't touch is skin, over here 'ethnic' hair products are more expensive than anything else!


_Anything_ you spray on a horse's tail is going to be absorbed into its skin. Really now, you should know that. :?

I'm not sure why the ethnic hair care products would cost more than something with 'equine' in the title, but I don't live in the UK so have no basis for price comparisons.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Because sadly the UK is still a racist country no matter how the government try to deny it, the fact we still have separate 'ethnic' sections in the supermarkets just goes to show it


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Buzzby said:


> Because sadly the UK is still a racist country no matter how the government try to deny it, the fact we still have separate 'ethnic' sections in the supermarkets just goes to show it


I'm confused!

By "ethnic sections", do you mean that only someone of a particular race can purchase items from this section? Or is there an aisle of Mexican food, an aisle of Asian food, etc that anyone can purchase?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Buzzby said:


> Because sadly the UK is still a racist country no matter how the government try to deny it, the fact we still have separate 'ethnic' sections in the supermarkets just goes to show it



Uh...its like that here too. There are seperate isles in the supermarket for ethnic food, makes it easier to find the taco seasoning than having it mixed in with everything else!!

Anyway, I use sunscreen and aloe vera lotion on my pink skinned horse. I use to make fly spray out of pine sol and apple cider vinegar, and spraying Listerine is great for keeping the flies away.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Buzzby said:


> Because sadly the UK is still a racist country no matter how the government try to deny it, the fact we still have separate 'ethnic' sections in the supermarkets just goes to show it


We have 'ethnic' sections too, which just means we care enough about those with different types of hair, skin, and cultures to provide products for them. Doesn't necessarily mean anyone's racist.

I personally don't like tripe or chitterlins, but my local supermarket carries both of them for folks who enjoy them. Not quite sure how that would be racist, unless certain groups are completely separated from the general population, and only allowed to shop in the ethnic sections.

Anyway, getting back to what you should or shouldn't put on your horse. Furniture polish contains toxins that can be absorbed through the skin, so I'd be very careful about using it. You might want to consider looking at the ingredients and reading the warning label before you decide to spray it on your animal.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> I'm confused!
> 
> By "ethnic sections", do you mean that only someone of a particular race can purchase items from this section? Or is there an aisle of Mexican food, an aisle of Asian food, etc that anyone can purchase?


Very few 'Mainstream' supermarkets stock 'ethnic' products at all and the one's that do have them totally separate, in a different part of the shop,


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

If she is using the furniture polish below the bone of the tail, and using it responsibly then it should be fine.

I used ethnic hair spray to keep my horse's tail free of tangle, and shiny. And then I use dish soap or w/e is laying down to bathe him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

I used skin so soft by avon for the flies today, I'll let you know tomorrow if it worked XD


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

"Pink" hair polish for mane and tail detangling
Desitin and/or baby sunscreen for pink noses
Listerine and athlete's foot spray for preventing thrush
Prid drawing salve for helping to pull out abscesses
Band-Aid Wound Wash for, well, washing wounds
Gatorade powder for encouraging drinking in hot weather


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

A question on the "ethnic" hair products. What would be good to use as a detangler for manes and tails?

I noticed the local Walmart has some ethnic hair products, but as I have never used them myself or know anybody that uses them, I am not sure what would be useful for my horses. But I am always looking for an inexpensive detangler. Any ideas?

I have tried the detanglers made for children but they don't seem to do much for a horse's coarse hair.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

DraftXDressage said:


> "Pink" hair polish for mane and tail detangling


Where would I find "Pink?" Would it be with the shampoos/conditioners or ???


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Buzzby said:


> Very few 'Mainstream' supermarkets stock 'ethnic' products at all and the one's that do have them totally separate, in a different part of the shop,


Interesting! I have seen ethnic hair products at Walmart over here in the USA, and we are in a rural, not-to-ethnic area. I just figure all the Walmarts must stock the same items.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> Where would I find "Pink?" Would it be with the shampoos/conditioners or ???


It is generally in the ethic hair section. My local Walmart carries it, as does Target and most of the drug and grocery stores. You shouldn't have too hard a time finding it. Not surprisingly, it comes in a pink bottle.


----------

